# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Մտավոր հետամնացություն

## Ամմէ

Այստեղ ներկայացնում եմ , թե ինչ է մտավոր հետամնացությունը , կգցեմ նաև մի քանի նկարներ , որոնք արել եմ Խարբերդի մանկատանը, պրակտիկայի ընթացքում, նկարներն այս տարվա են :Ասեմ , որ չնայաց նրանց հիվանդություններին  , երեխանները , ինչպես նաև այնտեղի բնակիչները , շատ բարեհամբյուր և ընկերական էին ինձ հետ : Ես բոլորին շատ սիրում և կարոտում եմ :

----------


## Ամմէ

Մտավոր հետամնաց են կոչվում այն երեխաները,որոնք ունեն գլխուղեղի օրգանական արատի հետևանքով առաջացած հոգեկան,հատկապես բարձրագույն իմացական գործընթացների (ակտիվ ընկալումներ,խոսքային տրամաբանական մտածողություն,կամածին հիշողություն,խոսք և այլն) կայուն խանգարում:
Մտավոր հետամնաց երեխաներին բնորոշ է հուզական որտում ախտաբանական գծերի առկայությունը`բարձր բռնկություն կամ, ընդհակառակը անտարբերություն,հետաքրքրությունների ձևավորման և գործունեության սոցիալական մոտիվացիայի դժվարություններ:
Բազմաթիվ մտավոր հետամնաց երեխաների շրջանում դիտվում են ֆիզիկական զարգացման խանգարումներ`դիսպլազիա,զանգի ձևի և վերջույթների չափերի աղավաղումներ,ընդհանուր,մանր և արտաբերական շարժումների խանգարումներ:Մտավոր հետամնացության այս և այլ բնութագիրներն էլ դրդում են առավել մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել այդպիսի երեխաների զարգացմանը,դաստիարակությանը և անհրաժեշտ պայմանների ստեղծմանը:Ի տարբերություն հոգեկան հիվանդներ,մտավոր հետամնացների օրգանական արատը հնարավոր չէ լիովին վերացնել,այն միայն ի շնորհիվ ճիշտ հոգեբանամանկավարժական օգնության փոխհատուցվում է ,որպեսզի ավելի հշտ լինի նրանց ինտեգրացումը հասարակության մեջ:
Մտավոր հետամնաց երեխաները ուշադրության և խնամքի կարիք ունեն:Որպեսզի օգնությունը ճիշտ իրականացվի,անհրաժեշտ է նրանց վիճակի վաղ ախտորոշում:Կարևոր է ոչ միայն արատի բնույթը,այլև բացահայտել նրա կառուցվածքը,նրա այն որոկական և քանակական բնութագիրները,որոնք կարող են հիմք հանդիսանալ երեխայի հատուկ հաստատություններ ընդունվելու և հետագա շտկողական աշխատանքի համար:
Գոյություն ունեն հատուկ հաստատություններ (օժանդակ դպրոցներ, մանկապարտեզներ,սոցիալական ապահովության հատուկ հաստատություններ), որոնք զբաղվում են զարգացման թերություններ ունեցող երեխաների ուսուցմամբ և դաստիարակությամբ:Սակայն,բացի նման հաստատություններից,մեծ դեր ունի նաև շրջապատը,որը ևս մեծ ազդեցություն ունի այդպիսի երեխաների հոգեկան զարգացման վրա:
Քանի որ գոյություն ունեն մտավոր հետամնացության տարբեր աստիճաններ (դեբիլություն,իմբեցիլություն,ապուշություն),որոնց ճիշտ ախտորոշումը որոշակի դժվարություն է ներկայացնում,գոյություն ունի հանձնաժողով,որը տարաբնույթ հետզոտությունների միջոցով որոշում է արատի բնույթը և էությունը:Մտավոր հետամնացության յուրաքանչյուր աստիճան ունի իր առանձնահատկությունները և տարբերությունները մյուսներից:Այդ տարբերությունները հիմնականում արտահայտվում են ֆիզիկական,հոգեկան և խոսքային առանձնահատկու-թյուններով:Այդ պատճառով այս երեխաների հետ աշխատելիս անհրաժեշտ է ոչ միայն արատաբանի,այլև հոգեբանի, օլիգոֆրենոմանկավարժի, բժշկի և լոգոպետի համագործակցությունը: 

ԲՈՎԱՆԴԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 


Պատմականորեն ինտելեկտը սահմանվել է բավականին տարբեր կերպ, երբ ոմանք ավելի ընդգծել են վերացական (աբստրակտ) մտածողության ունակությունները, մյուսները, ավելի շատ, «իրական աշխարհում» պրոբլեմներ լուծելու գործնական ունակությունները։ Այս երկու ուղղությունները միավորվել են ՀՄԴ-10-ում մտավոր հետամնացության պաշտոնական ձևակերպման մեջ. «Մտավոր հետամնացությունը հոգեկան ուշացման կամ թերզարգացման վիճակ է, որն առաջին հերթին բնութագրվում է ընդունակությունների խանգարմամբ, բացահայտվում է հասունացման շրջանում և պայմանավորում է ինտելեկտի ընդհանուր մակարդակը, այսինքն՝ ճանաչողական, խոսքի, շարժունակության և սոցիալական ունակությունների» 

Նախկինում հաճախ օգտագործվել է «թուլամտություն» հասկացությունը, հիմնականում՝ անգլո-ամերիկյան գրականությունում։ «Օլիգոֆրենիա» հասկացությունն հիմնականում կիրառվել է նախկին ԽՍՀՄ-ում և Եվրոպայում։

Մտավոր հետամնացության սահմանման երկու հիմնարար մոտեցում է կիրառվում.
• կենսաբժշկական՝ մտավոր հետամնացության ախտորոշման համար էական է ուղեղում լուրջ փոփոխությունների առկայությունը (հիմնականում՝ ԱՄՆ-ում),
• սոցիալ-մշակութային և ադապտացիոն՝ ընդգծում է սոցիալական գործոնների և ընդունված նորմերին հարմարվելու ընդհանուր ունակության կարևորությունը։

Ի տարբերություն ՀՄԴ-10-ի՝ ԴՍՄ-4-ը ընդգծում է, որ, սովորաբար, պահանջվում է ինտելեկտի ստանդարտիզացված գնահատական։ Մտավոր զարգացման գործակցի (IQ — Intelectual Quality) կիրառումը որպես մտավոր հետամնացության միակ չափանիշ ընդունելի չէ տարբեր առումներով։ Հատկանշական է, որ 70-ի սահմաններում IQ ունեցող բազմաթիվ անձինք (մտավոր հետամնաց են համարվում 70-ից ցածր IQ ունեցողները) լիովին հարմարված են շրջապատին և ի վիճակի են հաղթահարել առօրյա կյանքի դժվարությունները։ Անթույլատրելի է նաև տվյալ մշակույթի համար չստանդարտիզացված թեստերի կիրառումը ախտորոշման նպատակով։

Ինտելեկտի մակարդակի որոշումը պետք է հիմնվի մատչելի բոլոր տեղեկությունների, այդ թվում՝ կլինիկական տվյալների, վարքի հարմարվողականության (հաշվի առնելով մշակութային առանձնահատկությունները) և փսիխոմետրիկ թեստի արդյունքի վրա։

Ըստ ՀՄԴ-10-ի տարբերում են մտավոր հետամնացության հետևյալ ձևերը.

1. Թեթև աստիճանի մտավոր հետամնացությամբ (դեբիլությամբ) տառապողները մինչև 5 տարեկանը կարող են տիրապետել որոշակի սոցիալական հմտությունների և ունակ են շփման, առկա է զգայաշարժական ոլորտների նվազագույն հետամնացություն։ Ուշ դեռահասային տարիքում ի վիճակի են հասնել որոշակի կրթական հաջողությունների՝ մինչև 6-րդ դասարանի մակարդակը, նաև ցուցաբերել համապատասխան սոցիալական վարքագիծ։ Չափահաս տարիքում ի վիճակի են սպասարկել իրենց, կատարում են սովորական տնային գործերը։ Թեթև աստիճանի մտավոր հետամնացության դեպքում կրթությունն էականորեն օգնում է ունակություններ ձեռք բերել։ Նման մարդիկ կարող են կատարել վերացական մտածողություն չպահանջող և գործնական ոչ բարձր որակավորում պահանջող աշխատանքներ, սակայն աջակցության և ղեկավարման կարիքն ունեն սոցիալական և տնտեսական սթրեսների պայմաններում։

Սրա դեպքում մտավոր գործակիցը (ըստ IQ թեստի) 50-69-ի սահմաններում է։ Առկա է ըմբռնողականության, խոսքի զարգացման տարբեր աստիճանի ուշացումը։ Ծագման օրգանական գործոնը քչերի մոտ է հայտնաբերվում։ Երբեմն հայտնաբերվում են ուղեկցող վիճակներ՝ աուտիզմ, զարգացման այլ խանգարումներ, էպիլեպսիա, վարքի խանգարումներ և ֆիզիկական անդամալուծություն։

2. Չափավոր աստիճանի մտավոր հետամնացությամբ (իմբեցիլությամբ) տառապող անձինք վաղ տարիքում կարող են խոսել և սովորել շփվել, ունեն ոչ վատ շարժողական զարգացում, սակայն վատ են կողմնորոշվում։ Կարելի է սովորեցնել ինքնախնամքի հմտություններ։ Ավելի բարձր տարիքում հազվադեպ է զարգանում երկրորդ դասարանցու մակարդակից ավելի, սակայն կարող է ձեռք բերել սոցիալական և մասնագիտական հմտություններ, ինքնուրույն տեղաշարժվել ծանոթ վայրերում։ Հասուն տարիքում այս անձինք, սովորաբար, ընդունակ են կատարել որակավորված գործեր՝ հսկողության պայմաններում։ Փոքր իսկ սթրեսի դեպքում կարիք ունեն պաշտպանության և օգնության։

Մտավոր զարգացման գործակիցը գտնվում է, սովորաբար, 35-49-ի սահմաններում։ Խոսքի զարգացման մակարդակը տարբեր է. ոմանք ի վիճակի են մասնակցել առօրյա զրույցի, իսկ մյուսները կարող են արտահայտել խոսքով միայն իրեն պահանջմունքները՝ աղքատ բառապաշարի հետևանքով։ Որոշ մասն էլ զրկված են խոսելու հնարավորությունից, չնայած հասկանում են պարզ հանձնարարությունները և կարող են սովորել ձեռքերի նշաններով ինչ-որ չափով լրացնել խոսքի բացակայությունը։ Այս հիվանդների մեծամասնության շրջանում հայտնաբերվում են վիճակի օրգանական պատճառներ, իսկ փոքր մասի՝ կարող են դիտվել մանկական աուտիզմ և զարգացման այլ ընդհանուր խանգարումներ։ Հաճախ են էպիլեպտիկ, նյարդային և մարմնական խանգարումները։

3. Ծանր աստիճանի մտավոր հետամնացությամբ հիվանդները կլինիկական պատկերով, օրգանական ծագումնաբանությամբ և ուղեկցող խանգարումների առկայությամբ նման են նախորդ խմբի հիվանդներին, միայն բնորոշ է գործունեոււթյան ավելի ցածր մակարդակ։ Վաղ տարիքից դիտվում են շարժունակության արտահայտված խանգարումներ, խոսքը նվազագույն է, հիմնականում ի վիճակի չեն տիրապետել ինքնախնամքի և շփման հմտություններին։ Դեռահասության տարիքում կարող է խոսել և շփվել՝ առանց զրուցելու ունակության, կարող է ձեռք բերել հիգիենայի տարրական հմտություններ։ Հասուն տարիքում կարող են մասնակիորեն սովորել ինքնախնամքի և ինքնապաշտպանության հմտությունները՝ մշտական վերահսկողության պայմաններում։ Մտավոր զարգացման գործակիցը, սովորաբար, 20-34-ի սահմաններում է։

4. Մտավոր խորը հետամնացությամբ (ապուշությամբ) հիվանդներն ի վիճակի չեն հասկանալ հանձնարարություններն ու պահանջները, հիմնականում անշարժ են կամ խիստ սահմնափակ շարժունակ ՝ զգայաշարժական ոլորտի գործունեության նվազագույն ունակությամբ, տառապում են ակամամիզությամբ, ակամակղությամբ, նրանց հետ հնարավոր է միայն ամենատարրական, ոչ խոսքային շփում։ Դեռահասության շրջանում հնարավոր է որոշ շարժողական ակտիվություն, կարող է ինքնախնամքի որոշ տարրեր յուրացնել, հասուն տարիքում՝ շարժողական ոլորտի և խոսքի որոշ զարգացում։ Նրանք մշտական օգնության, խնամքի և հսկողության կարիք ունեն։

Մտավոր զարգացման գործակիցը 20-ից ցածր է։ Մեծ մասի մոտ հայտնաբերվում է օրգանական ծագում։ Շարժունակությունը սահմանափակող ծանր նյարդային, մարմնական խանգարումները, դեպրեսիան, խլությունն ու կուրությունը հաճախակի ուղեկցում են մտավոր խորը հետամնացությանը։ Հատկապես հաճախ ուղեկցում են զարգացման ընդհանուր ծանր խանգարումները։

----------


## Ամմէ

Համաճարակաբանություն

Մտավոր հետամնացության համաճարակաբանական հետազոտությունների իրականացման դժվարությունները մի քանի պատճառներ ունեն. IQ թեստի ցուցանիշները հաճախ փոփոխակի են, վաղ և ավելի ուշ մանկության տարիներին ստացված IQ-ի ցուցանիշների միջև կորելյացիան բավականին ցածր է, դեպքերի հայտնաբերումն նկատելիորեն ավելանում է, երբ երեխաները սկսում են ընդգրկվել կրթական ծրագրերում կամ դպրոց հաճախել, որն իր հերթին կարող է տարածաշրջանային տատանումներ հարուցել, ախտորոշման մոտեցումների տարբերություններն ու երեխային «պիտակավորելուց» խուսափելը կարող են դժվարացնել հիվանդացածության մակարդակի բացահայտումը՝ հիմնված վարչական տվյալների վրա, ինչպես նաև՝ պատճառ դառնալ թեթև մտավոր հետամնացությունը որպես ուսումնական ունակությունների զարգացման խանգարում որակավորելուն։

Որպես ախտորոշման չափանիշ միայն IQ<70 չափանիշը կիրառելիս մտավոր հետամնացության տարածվածությունը տվյալ ժամանակահատվածում ազգաբնակչության շրջանում կազմում է 2-3 %, իսկ այն հետազոտությունները, որոնք այդ չափանշին զուգահեռ պարտադիր են համարել այս կամ այն աստիճանի ախտահարման առկայություն, այն կազմում է շուրջ 1% (այդ թվում՝ թեթև մտավոր հետամնացները՝ մոտ 85 %, չափավորը՝ 10 %, ծանրը՝ 3-4 %, խորը՝ 1-2 %)։ Նշված տվյալները կարևոր է հաշվի առնել համապատասխան ծառայությունների աշխատանքը ծրագրելիս։

Մտավոր հետամնացությունը մոտ 1.5 անգամ ավելի հաճախ հանդիպում է տղամարդկանց շրջանում, քան կանանց։

Պատճառագիտությունը

Մտավոր հետամնացությունը բացարձակապես չի կարող դիտվել որպես նոզոլոգիապես միասնական հիվանդություն։ Հեղինակները պատմականորեն առանձնացրել են մտավոր հետամնացությամբ տառապողների երկու տարբեր խումբ։ Մի խմբում ընդգրկված են հստակ կենսաբանական կամ օրգանական պատճառ ունեցողները՝ կազմված պրենատալ, պերինատալ և պոստնատալ հայտնի պրոբլեեմներով անձանցից։ Ընդամենը երկու տասնամյակ առաջ համարվում էր, որ մտավոր հետամնացության դեպքերի մոտ 25 %-ն է պայմանավորված կենսաբանական հայտնի պատճառներով, իսկ գիտական ընթացիկ տվյալները թույլ են տալիս մտավոր հետամնացությամբ անձանց շուրջ 50 %-ի մոտ փաստել օրգանական պատճառագիտություն։ Քրոմոսոմային կամ նյութափոխանակության խանգարումները, մասնավորապես՝ Դաունի հիվանդությունը և ֆենիլկետոնուրիան, առավել հաճախ հանդիպողներից են, որոնք վերաբերում են մտավոր հետամնացությանը։ Այս հիվանդությունների հետ կապված մտավոր հետամնացությունը, սովորաբար, ախտորոշվում է ծնվելիս կամ վաղ մանկական տարիքում, իսկ ծանրությունը՝ չափավորից խորն է։

Երկրորդ խումբը չունի մտավոր հետամնացության հստակ օրգանական պատճառներ, և հիմնականում կազմված է թեթև մտավոր հետամնացներից (IQ-ն 50-70 է)։ Նման դեպքերում մտավոր հետամնացությունը, սովորաբար, ախտորոշվում է դպրոց գնալուց հետո, ընդ որում, հաճախ մտավոր հետամնացություն հայտնաբերվում է նաև և՛ ծնողների, և՛ սիբլինգների մոտ։

Ներկայումս մտավոր հետամնացության հանդեպ այս «երկու-խմբային» մոտեցումը գերակշռող և՛ տեսական, և՛ հետազոտական աշխատանքներում։ Այս մոտեցումը, միաժամանակ, բազմաթիվ հարցեր է հարուցում։ Առաջին հերթին, շատերը համարում են, որ, պարզապես, այս խմբի անձանց մոտ դեռևս հնարավոր չէ նույնականացնել հետամնացությունը պայմանավորող կենսաբանական գործոնները՝ ներառյալ չհայտնաբերված գենետիկական և նյարդաբանական շեղումները (հաճախ կիրառվում են «ոչ սպեցիֆիկ» կամ «իդիոպաթիկ հետամնացություն» հասկացությունները)։ Միաժամանակ հայտնի է, որ թեթև մտավոր հետամնացության զգալի գերակշռում նկատվում է հասարակության ստորին սոցիալ-տնտեսական շերտերի շրջանում, որի պատճառը պարզ չէ։ Սակայն, հայտնի է, որ հոգեսոցիալական զրկումը (դեպրիվացիան), հիմնականում՝ սոցիալական, լեզվական և ինտելեկտուալ խթանման ոլորտներում, որոշակի դեր է խաղում մտավոր հետամնացության զարգացման գործում, չնայած դրա կենսաբանական պատճառագիտությունը հայտնի չէ (հաճախ կիրառվում է «սոցիալ-մշակութային հետամնացություն» հասկացությունը)։

Հոգեախտաբանությունը մտավոր հետամնացության ժամանակ

Մտավոր հետամնացների շրջանում հոգեկան խանգարումների և արտահայտված վարքային կամ հուզական դիսֆունկցիաների հավանականությունն ավելի բարձր է, քան ընդհանուր պոպուլյացիայում։ Եթե զարգացման հետամնացություն չունեցող երեխաների շրջանում միայն 5-6 %-ի մոտ է հայտնաբերվում հոգեախտաբանություն, ապա մտավոր հետամնացների մոտ 35-36 %։ Համեմատելի հարաբերություն է հայտնաբերվում նաև մտավոր հետամնացություն ունեցող և չունեցողների շրջանում։ Ընդհանուր ազգաբնակչության հետ համեմատած, մտավոր հետամնացների շրջանում ավելի հաճախ հանդիպում են աուտիզմ և դրա հետ կապված խանգարումներ, փսիխոզներ և վարքային խանգարումներ, բայց ավելի հազվադեպ՝ թմրամոլություն և աֆեկտիվ խանգարումներ։

Մտավոր հետամնացների շրջանում առկա վարքի և անձի խանգարումների բոլոր ձևերը հանդիպում են նաև հոգեկան խանգարումներով չբուժված հիվանդների մոտ։ Սակայն վարքի որոշ տեսակներն ավելի սպասելի են մտավոր հետամնացների շրջանում՝ նրանց մոտ առկա կոգնիտիվ անավարարության և կենսակերպի հետևանքով։ Նրանց բնորոշ է եսակենտրոնությունը և մտածողության պահպանողականությունը՝ հիմնականում կապված կոգնիտիվ անբավարարության և վերացական մտածողության դժվարությունների հետ։ Ավելի ծանր մտավոր հետամնացներին բնորոշ է շարժողական արգելակվածություւնը և ուշադրության թուլացումը դրա անջատման շրջաններով։ Ի հակադրություն տարածված կարծիքի՝ ագրեսիվությունն այնքան էլ բնորոշ չէ մտավոր հետամնացներին։

Հատկանշական է, որ մտավոր հետամնացների վարքագծի վրա որոշիչ նշանակություն է ունենում շրջապատող միջավայրն ու ապրումները։ Այս առումով հատկապես ախտածին են անմարդկային վերաբերմունքով ու ցածր որակավորմամբ անձնակազմ ունեցող համապատասխան հաստատությունները, երեխաների մոտ հարուցելով ագրեսիվ կամ այլ տիպի ախատբանական վարք։ Եվ, ընդհակառակն, հիմնականում ծնողների ցուցաբերված չափազանց հոգատարությունն ու հսկողությունը հաճախ բերում է կախվածության, լարվածության և սթրեսների հանդեպ ցածր դիմադրողականության, անլիարժեքության զգացման զարգացմանը։ Վերջինն ավելի բնորոշ է թեթև և չափավոր հետամնացներին, նրանք քաջ գիտակցում են իրենց տարբերությունը մյուսներից, որ հետ են մնում իրենց հասակակիցներից ու ընտանիքի մյուս երեխաներից, չեն արդարացնում ծնողների և հասարակության սպասելիքները։ Սա հաճախ բերում է անադեկվատ վարքագծի, ցուցաբերում են ագրեսիվություն, կատարում հանցագործություններ։ Ցածր ինքնագնահատականը նպաստում է նաև դեպրեսիաների և տագնապային խանգարումների զարգացմանը

----------


## Ամմէ

Համաճարակաբանություն

Մտավոր հետամնացության համաճարակաբանական հետազոտությունների իրականացման դժվարությունները մի քանի պատճառներ ունեն. IQ թեստի ցուցանիշները հաճախ փոփոխակի են, վաղ և ավելի ուշ մանկության տարիներին ստացված IQ-ի ցուցանիշների միջև կորելյացիան բավականին ցածր է, դեպքերի հայտնաբերումն նկատելիորեն ավելանում է, երբ երեխաները սկսում են ընդգրկվել կրթական ծրագրերում կամ դպրոց հաճախել, որն իր հերթին կարող է տարածաշրջանային տատանումներ հարուցել, ախտորոշման մոտեցումների տարբերություններն ու երեխային «պիտակավորելուց» խուսափելը կարող են դժվարացնել հիվանդացածության մակարդակի բացահայտումը՝ հիմնված վարչական տվյալների վրա, ինչպես նաև՝ պատճառ դառնալ թեթև մտավոր հետամնացությունը որպես ուսումնական ունակությունների զարգացման խանգարում որակավորելուն։

Որպես ախտորոշման չափանիշ միայն IQ<70 չափանիշը կիրառելիս մտավոր հետամնացության տարածվածությունը տվյալ ժամանակահատվածում ազգաբնակչության շրջանում կազմում է 2-3 %, իսկ այն հետազոտությունները, որոնք այդ չափանշին զուգահեռ պարտադիր են համարել այս կամ այն աստիճանի ախտահարման առկայություն, այն կազմում է շուրջ 1% (այդ թվում՝ թեթև մտավոր հետամնացները՝ մոտ 85 %, չափավորը՝ 10 %, ծանրը՝ 3-4 %, խորը՝ 1-2 %)։ Նշված տվյալները կարևոր է հաշվի առնել համապատասխան ծառայությունների աշխատանքը ծրագրելիս։

Մտավոր հետամնացությունը մոտ 1.5 անգամ ավելի հաճախ հանդիպում է տղամարդկանց շրջանում, քան կանանց։

Պատճառագիտությունը

Մտավոր հետամնացությունը բացարձակապես չի կարող դիտվել որպես նոզոլոգիապես միասնական հիվանդություն։ Հեղինակները պատմականորեն առանձնացրել են մտավոր հետամնացությամբ տառապողների երկու տարբեր խումբ։ Մի խմբում ընդգրկված են հստակ կենսաբանական կամ օրգանական պատճառ ունեցողները՝ կազմված պրենատալ, պերինատալ և պոստնատալ հայտնի պրոբլեեմներով անձանցից։ Ընդամենը երկու տասնամյակ առաջ համարվում էր, որ մտավոր հետամնացության դեպքերի մոտ 25 %-ն է պայմանավորված կենսաբանական հայտնի պատճառներով, իսկ գիտական ընթացիկ տվյալները թույլ են տալիս մտավոր հետամնացությամբ անձանց շուրջ 50 %-ի մոտ փաստել օրգանական պատճառագիտություն։ Քրոմոսոմային կամ նյութափոխանակության խանգարումները, մասնավորապես՝ Դաունի հիվանդությունը և ֆենիլկետոնուրիան, առավել հաճախ հանդիպողներից են, որոնք վերաբերում են մտավոր հետամնացությանը։ Այս հիվանդությունների հետ կապված մտավոր հետամնացությունը, սովորաբար, ախտորոշվում է ծնվելիս կամ վաղ մանկական տարիքում, իսկ ծանրությունը՝ չափավորից խորն է։

Երկրորդ խումբը չունի մտավոր հետամնացության հստակ օրգանական պատճառներ, և հիմնականում կազմված է թեթև մտավոր հետամնացներից (IQ-ն 50-70 է)։ Նման դեպքերում մտավոր հետամնացությունը, սովորաբար, ախտորոշվում է դպրոց գնալուց հետո, ընդ որում, հաճախ մտավոր հետամնացություն հայտնաբերվում է նաև և՛ ծնողների, և՛ սիբլինգների մոտ։

Ներկայումս մտավոր հետամնացության հանդեպ այս «երկու-խմբային» մոտեցումը գերակշռող և՛ տեսական, և՛ հետազոտական աշխատանքներում։ Այս մոտեցումը, միաժամանակ, բազմաթիվ հարցեր է հարուցում։ Առաջին հերթին, շատերը համարում են, որ, պարզապես, այս խմբի անձանց մոտ դեռևս հնարավոր չէ նույնականացնել հետամնացությունը պայմանավորող կենսաբանական գործոնները՝ ներառյալ չհայտնաբերված գենետիկական և նյարդաբանական շեղումները (հաճախ կիրառվում են «ոչ սպեցիֆիկ» կամ «իդիոպաթիկ հետամնացություն» հասկացությունները)։ Միաժամանակ հայտնի է, որ թեթև մտավոր հետամնացության զգալի գերակշռում նկատվում է հասարակության ստորին սոցիալ-տնտեսական շերտերի շրջանում, որի պատճառը պարզ չէ։ Սակայն, հայտնի է, որ հոգեսոցիալական զրկումը (դեպրիվացիան), հիմնականում՝ սոցիալական, լեզվական և ինտելեկտուալ խթանման ոլորտներում, որոշակի դեր է խաղում մտավոր հետամնացության զարգացման գործում, չնայած դրա կենսաբանական պատճառագիտությունը հայտնի չէ (հաճախ կիրառվում է «սոցիալ-մշակութային հետամնացություն» հասկացությունը)։

Հոգեախտաբանությունը մտավոր հետամնացության ժամանակ

Մտավոր հետամնացների շրջանում հոգեկան խանգարումների և արտահայտված վարքային կամ հուզական դիսֆունկցիաների հավանականությունն ավելի բարձր է, քան ընդհանուր պոպուլյացիայում։ Եթե զարգացման հետամնացություն չունեցող երեխաների շրջանում միայն 5-6 %-ի մոտ է հայտնաբերվում հոգեախտաբանություն, ապա մտավոր հետամնացների մոտ 35-36 %։ Համեմատելի հարաբերություն է հայտնաբերվում նաև մտավոր հետամնացություն ունեցող և չունեցողների շրջանում։ Ընդհանուր ազգաբնակչության հետ համեմատած, մտավոր հետամնացների շրջանում ավելի հաճախ հանդիպում են աուտիզմ և դրա հետ կապված խանգարումներ, փսիխոզներ և վարքային խանգարումներ, բայց ավելի հազվադեպ՝ թմրամոլություն և աֆեկտիվ խանգարումներ։

Մտավոր հետամնացների շրջանում առկա վարքի և անձի խանգարումների բոլոր ձևերը հանդիպում են նաև հոգեկան խանգարումներով չբուժված հիվանդների մոտ։ Սակայն վարքի որոշ տեսակներն ավելի սպասելի են մտավոր հետամնացների շրջանում՝ նրանց մոտ առկա կոգնիտիվ անավարարության և կենսակերպի հետևանքով։ Նրանց բնորոշ է եսակենտրոնությունը և մտածողության պահպանողականությունը՝ հիմնականում կապված կոգնիտիվ անբավարարության և վերացական մտածողության դժվարությունների հետ։ Ավելի ծանր մտավոր հետամնացներին բնորոշ է շարժողական արգելակվածություւնը և ուշադրության թուլացումը դրա անջատման շրջաններով։ Ի հակադրություն տարածված կարծիքի՝ ագրեսիվությունն այնքան էլ բնորոշ չէ մտավոր հետամնացներին։

Հատկանշական է, որ մտավոր հետամնացների վարքագծի վրա որոշիչ նշանակություն է ունենում շրջապատող միջավայրն ու ապրումները։ Այս առումով հատկապես ախտածին են անմարդկային վերաբերմունքով ու ցածր որակավորմամբ անձնակազմ ունեցող համապատասխան հաստատությունները, երեխաների մոտ հարուցելով ագրեսիվ կամ այլ տիպի ախատբանական վարք։ Եվ, ընդհակառակն, հիմնականում ծնողների ցուցաբերված չափազանց հոգատարությունն ու հսկողությունը հաճախ բերում է կախվածության, լարվածության և սթրեսների հանդեպ ցածր դիմադրողականության, անլիարժեքության զգացման զարգացմանը։ Վերջինն ավելի բնորոշ է թեթև և չափավոր հետամնացներին, նրանք քաջ գիտակցում են իրենց տարբերությունը մյուսներից, որ հետ են մնում իրենց հասակակիցներից ու ընտանիքի մյուս երեխաներից, չեն արդարացնում ծնողների և հասարակության սպասելիքները։ Սա հաճախ բերում է անադեկվատ վարքագծի, ցուցաբերում են ագրեսիվություն, կատարում հանցագործություններ։ Ցածր ինքնագնահատականը նպաստում է նաև դեպրեսիաների և տագնապային խանգարումների զարգացմանը

----------


## Ամմէ

ԱՄՓՈՓՈՒՄ


Այսպիսով հասկանալի է, որ խնդիրը բավականին լուրջ է, սակայն մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է գիտակցի, որ ճիշտ օգնությունը, -ճիշտ պահին և ժամանակին ցուցաբերված միշտ տալիս է դրական, զգալիորեն նկատելի արդյունք: Այս եզրակացությանը ես հանգել եմ բազում հետազոտություններ և աշխատություններ ուսումնասիրելուց հետո: Օլիգոֆրենիա անվանումը նշանակում է սակավամտություն կամ մտավոր հետամնացություն:

է. Կրեպելինի առաջարկած (1915թ.) օլիգոֆրենիա անվան տակ հասկացվում էր տարբեր ախտապատճառներից առաջացած, սակայն համեմատաբար միանման կլինիկական պատկեր ունեցող ախտաբանական վիճակ, որը հիմնականում արտահայտվում էր բանականության հետամնացությամբ:

Օլիգոֆրենիայի առաջացման պատճառները բազմաթիվ են ու բազմազան։ Դրանց շարքն է դասվում ներարգանդային շրջանում պտղի գանգուղեղի ախտահարումը, որի պատճառ կարող են հանդիսանալ ծանր տոքսիկոզները, տոքսոպլազմոզը, կարմրախտը, ռեզուս անհամատեղելիությունը և այլն։ Կարևոր պատճառներ են նյութափոխանակության խանգարումները, ծնողների ալկոհոլամոլությունն ու սիֆիլիսը, քրոմոսոմային անոմալիաները, միկրոցեֆալիան, հիդրոցեֆալիան։ Նշանակություն ունեն նաև ծննդաբերական ասֆիքսիան ու վնասվածքները, հետծննդյան շրջանի առաջին ամիսների և նույնիսկ առաջին տարիների կրած ինֆեկցիաները (մենինգիտ, էնցեֆալիտ), ինտոքսիկացիաները, գանգուղեղային վնասվածքները և այլն:

Մտավոր հետամնացության առաջին նշանները ի հայտ են գալիս երեխայի կյանքի ամենավաղ շրջանից սկսած։ Դիտվում է ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան ուշացած ու դանդաղ զարգացում, ֆիզիկական արատներ, նյարդաբանական կոպիտ ախտանշաններ, ցնցումային նոպաներ և այլն։ Ըստ ծանրության օլիգոֆրենիան բաժանվում է երեք աստիճանի խոր (ապուշություն, իդիոտիա), միջին (իմբեցիլություն) և թեթև (դեբիլություն):

Ապուշությունը հաճախ զուգակցված է լինում ֆիզիկական արատներով, խոսքը բացակայում է, հիվանդները միայն անորոշ ձայներ են արձակում, կատարում են միօրինակ շարժումներ (անընդատ ճոճվում հոգեբուժություն են և այլն), հակված են աֆետիվ պոռթկումների, բղավում են, կծոտում իրենց ձեռքերը, ճանկռոտում դեմքը։ Բայց սովորաբար ապուշները պասիվ են, շրջապատի երևույթներին համապատասխան ռեակցիա տալու անընդունակ:

Իմբեցիլություն, իմբեցիլների բառապաշարը շատ աղքատ է (մինչև 200-300 բառ), խոսում են բառերը հաճախ սխալ արտասանելով, դանդաղամիտ են, մտածողությունը պարզունակ է ու կոնկրետ առարկայական։ Վերացական մտածողությունը բացակայում է, գիտելիքները սահմանափակ են, հաշվել չեն կարողանում, գույները չեն տարբերում, իրերի և առարկաների էությունն ու նպատակը չեն հասկանում:

Իմբեցիլները կարող են ցուցաբերել որոշակի հուզականություն, կապված են հարազատներին, իրենց խնամողներին։ Իմբեցիլները ինքնուրույն կյանք չեն կարող վարել, մշտական հսկողության ու խնամքի կարիք ունեն։ Նրանց մոտ երբեմն հնարավոր է որոշ կենցաղային ունակություններ մշակել (ինքնուրույն բնական կարիքները հոգալ, հասարակ ֆիզիկական աշխատանք կատարել հսկողության տակ):

Դեբիլություն՝ այստեղ բառապաշարը համեմատաբար ավելի մեծ է, խոսքը՝ աղքատ, քիչ արտահայտիչ։ Նման երեխաները հանրակրթական դպրոցների նույնիսկ տարրական դասարաններում շատ թույլ են սովորում, հաճախ կրկնում դասարանները։ Համեմատաբար լավ մեխանիկական հիշողություն ունենալու շնորհիվ հասարակ թվաբւսնական գործողությունները (գումարում, հանում) կարողանում են կատարել, սակայն մտածողությունը կոնկրետ է, ասացվածքների և առածների իմաստը դժվարությամբ են հասկանում:

Այդուհանդերձ դեբիլները հաճախ ցուցաբերում են ջանասիրություն, որը և օգնում է նրանց որևէ արհեստ ձեռքբերելու։ Կենցաղային ոչ բարդ հարցերում նրանք վատ չեն կողմնորոշվում, հատկապես թեթև դեբիլները։ Նրանք կարող են ինքնուրույն կայնք վարել, ֆիզիկական աշխատանքով զբաղվել, արհեստ ձեռք բերել, ակտիվ ձևով հարմարվել շրջապատի միջավայրին, ամուսնանալ, ընտանիք կազմել:

Դեբիլները բնավորությամբ ներշնչվող են, շուտ ընկճվող ու նեղացկոտ։ Չնչին առիթներից կարող են բռնկվել, ագրեսիվ արարքներ կատարել:



Ըստ պաշտոնական վիճակագրության, ամեն տարի Հայաստանում ծնվում է բնածին արատ, շեղումներ կամ դեֆորմացիաներ ունեցող մոտ 1300 երեխա: Առաջին հայացքից այս թիվը կարծես այնքան էլ մեծ չէ: Բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ, 2008 թ. ծնվել է մոտ 41000 երեխա, կստացվի, որ մոտավորապես յուրաքանչյուր 31-րդ երեխան ծնվում է ինչ-որ արատով: Որոշ արատներ բուժվում են, և երեխան առողջ և լիարժեք մեծանալու հնարավորություն է ստանում, բայց շատ արատներ էլ կյանքի հետ անհամատեղելի են կամ ֆիզիկական ու մտավոր հետամնացության պատճառ են դառնում:
Ներկայումս գիտությանը հայտնի են ավելի քան 4000 բնածին արատներ, բայց դրանցից շատերի պատճառը գիտնականները դեռ չեն կարողացել հայտնաբերել: Հնում մարդիկ կարծում էին, որ ի ծնե արատ ունեցող երեխան պատիժ է գործած մեղքերի համար: Ժամանակակից գիտնականները պնդում են, որ այդ հնադարյան պատկերացումներն այնքան էլ սխալ չէին: Միայն թե, երեխայի առողջ ծնվելու հարցում դեր են խաղում ոչ թե ծնողների մեղքերը, այլ ապրելակերպը, և, անշուշտ, ժառանգականությունը:
Ժառանգականության դերը
Սա շատ և շատ բնածին արատների ու հիվանդությունների գլխավոր պատճառներից է: Եթե ծնողներից մեկը կամ երկուսն էլ ինչ-որ հիվանդություն ունեն, այն, հավանաբար, կփոխանցվի նրանց երեխային: Օրինակ` դալտոնիզմը, խլությունը, ձեռքերի կամ ոտքերի ավելորդ կամ պակասող մատները, որպես կանոն, փոխանցվում են ժառանգաբար: Երբեմն էլ ծնողները կարող են, հիվանդ չլինելով հանդերձ, «հիվանդ» գեն կրել և փոխանցել այն իրենց երեխային:
Քրոմոսոմային դեֆեկտները (ավելորդ, պակասող կամ վնասված քրոմոսոմներ) նույնպես բնածին արատների լուրջ պատճառ են: Դրանք, որպես կանոն, ժառանգաբար չեն փոխանցվում, այլ ի հայտ են գալիս հասունացող ձվաբջջի կամ սպերմատոզոիդի մեջ անակնկալ (հաճախ` սխալ ապրելակերպի հետևանքով): Նման դեֆեկտներ ունեցող բջիջներից ծնվում են անյպիսի հիվանդություններով երեխաներ, ինչպիսիք են, օրինակ, Դաունի համախտանիշը, Էդվարդսի համախտանիշը և այլն: Քրոմոսոմային խախտումների հետևանքով առաջացած արատները և հիվանդությունները չեն բուժվում: Ցավոք, Հայաստանում նման հիվանդությունները բավական մեծ տարածում ունեն: Ըստ մասնագետների` պատճառն այն է, որ մեզանում քրոմոսոմային շեղումները վաղ չեն հայտնաբերվում:
Ծնողների ապրելակերպը նկատելի հետք է թողնում ապագա երեխայի առողջության վրա: Հայաստանում, պաշտոնական վիճակագրության համաձայն, յուրաքանչյուր երկրորդ ծխող (նաև պասիվ ծխող) կնոջ երեխան ծնվում է մահացած կամ շատ ծանր շեղումներով և մահանում է կյանքի առաջին շաբաթների ընթացքում: Բանն այն է, որ նիկոտինն արյան միջոցով փոխանցվում է զարգացող պտղին և վնասում նրա սիրտանոթային և շնչառական համակարգերը: Եթե նույնիսկ այսպիսի երեխան ծնվում է համեմատաբար առողջ, նրա թե՛ մտավոր, թե՛ ֆիզիկական զարգացումն ավելի դանդաղ է ընթանում, քան չծխող ծնողների երեխաներինը:
Ամբողջ աշխարհում աճում է նաև այսպես կոչված Fetal Alcohol Syndrome (FAS) ունեցող երեխաների թիվը: FAS-ը ֆիզիկական և մտավոր արատների (մարմնի անհավասարաչափ զարգացում, քաշի նկատելի պակաս և շատ դանդաղ աճ, սրտի բնածին արատներ կամ թերզարգացում և այլն) ամբողջություն է, որի պատճառը հղի ժամանակ կնոջ ալկոհոլի օգտագործումն է: Այսպիսի արատներն անբուժելի են, և երեխան ստիպված է կրել դրանք ամբողջ կյանքում:
Որոշ դեղեր կարող են լուրջ վնաս հասցնել պտղին, եթե նույնիսկ դրանք նշանակում է բժիշկը: Որոշ հիվանդություններ, մանավանդ սեռավարակները, նույնպես կարող են բնածին արատների պատճառ դառնալ:
Ինչ անել, որպեսզի հնարավորինս ապահովվի ապագա երեխայի առողջ զարգացումն ու ծնունդը: Զարգացած երկրներում մարդիկ ամուսնանալուց կամ երեխա պլանավորելուց առաջ բժշկական զննում են անցնում, որպեսզի իմանան իրենց ժառանգական հիվանդությունների մասին, եթե այդպիսիք կան: Հայաստանում, ցավոք, նման սովորություն չկա, բայց ինչպես ցույց է տալիս այլ երկրների փորձը, այն բնավ ավելորդ չէ: Գեներդ, իհարկե, չես փոխի, բայց նման ստուգումները նկատելիորեն կնվազեցնեն անախորժ անակնկալները: Եթե իմանաս, որ դիցուք` հեմոֆիլիա հիվանդության կրող ես, հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ կլինես, որ քո երեխան կարող է հեմոֆիլիկ ծնվել:
Շատ կարևոր է նաև հետևել ապրելակերպին և առողջությանը: Եթե զգույշ լինեք դեղերի օգտագործման հարցում, չչարաշահեք խմիչքը և ծխախոտը, ժամանակին հայտնաբերեք և բուժեք բոլոր հիվանդությունները, դա նկատելիորեն կնվազեցնի անառողջ երեխա ունենալու հավանականությունը:

----------


## Ամմէ

ԱՄՓՈՓՈՒՄ


Այսպիսով հասկանալի է, որ խնդիրը բավականին լուրջ է, սակայն մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է գիտակցի, որ ճիշտ օգնությունը, -ճիշտ պահին և ժամանակին ցուցաբերված միշտ տալիս է դրական, զգալիորեն նկատելի արդյունք: Այս եզրակացությանը ես հանգել եմ բազում հետազոտություններ և աշխատություններ ուսումնասիրելուց հետո: Օլիգոֆրենիա անվանումը նշանակում է սակավամտություն կամ մտավոր հետամնացություն:

է. Կրեպելինի առաջարկած (1915թ.) օլիգոֆրենիա անվան տակ հասկացվում էր տարբեր ախտապատճառներից առաջացած, սակայն համեմատաբար միանման կլինիկական պատկեր ունեցող ախտաբանական վիճակ, որը հիմնականում արտահայտվում էր բանականության հետամնացությամբ:

Օլիգոֆրենիայի առաջացման պատճառները բազմաթիվ են ու բազմազան։ Դրանց շարքն է դասվում ներարգանդային շրջանում պտղի գանգուղեղի ախտահարումը, որի պատճառ կարող են հանդիսանալ ծանր տոքսիկոզները, տոքսոպլազմոզը, կարմրախտը, ռեզուս անհամատեղելիությունը և այլն։ Կարևոր պատճառներ են նյութափոխանակության խանգարումները, ծնողների ալկոհոլամոլությունն ու սիֆիլիսը, քրոմոսոմային անոմալիաները, միկրոցեֆալիան, հիդրոցեֆալիան։ Նշանակություն ունեն նաև ծննդաբերական ասֆիքսիան ու վնասվածքները, հետծննդյան շրջանի առաջին ամիսների և նույնիսկ առաջին տարիների կրած ինֆեկցիաները (մենինգիտ, էնցեֆալիտ), ինտոքսիկացիաները, գանգուղեղային վնասվածքները և այլն:

Մտավոր հետամնացության առաջին նշանները ի հայտ են գալիս երեխայի կյանքի ամենավաղ շրջանից սկսած։ Դիտվում է ֆիզիկական և հոգեկան ուշացած ու դանդաղ զարգացում, ֆիզիկական արատներ, նյարդաբանական կոպիտ ախտանշաններ, ցնցումային նոպաներ և այլն։ Ըստ ծանրության օլիգոֆրենիան բաժանվում է երեք աստիճանի խոր (ապուշություն, իդիոտիա), միջին (իմբեցիլություն) և թեթև (դեբիլություն):

Ապուշությունը հաճախ զուգակցված է լինում ֆիզիկական արատներով, խոսքը բացակայում է, հիվանդները միայն անորոշ ձայներ են արձակում, կատարում են միօրինակ շարժումներ (անընդատ ճոճվում հոգեբուժություն են և այլն), հակված են աֆետիվ պոռթկումների, բղավում են, կծոտում իրենց ձեռքերը, ճանկռոտում դեմքը։ Բայց սովորաբար ապուշները պասիվ են, շրջապատի երևույթներին համապատասխան ռեակցիա տալու անընդունակ:

Իմբեցիլություն, իմբեցիլների բառապաշարը շատ աղքատ է (մինչև 200-300 բառ), խոսում են բառերը հաճախ սխալ արտասանելով, դանդաղամիտ են, մտածողությունը պարզունակ է ու կոնկրետ առարկայական։ Վերացական մտածողությունը բացակայում է, գիտելիքները սահմանափակ են, հաշվել չեն կարողանում, գույները չեն տարբերում, իրերի և առարկաների էությունն ու նպատակը չեն հասկանում:

Իմբեցիլները կարող են ցուցաբերել որոշակի հուզականություն, կապված են հարազատներին, իրենց խնամողներին։ Իմբեցիլները ինքնուրույն կյանք չեն կարող վարել, մշտական հսկողության ու խնամքի կարիք ունեն։ Նրանց մոտ երբեմն հնարավոր է որոշ կենցաղային ունակություններ մշակել (ինքնուրույն բնական կարիքները հոգալ, հասարակ ֆիզիկական աշխատանք կատարել հսկողության տակ):

Դեբիլություն՝ այստեղ բառապաշարը համեմատաբար ավելի մեծ է, խոսքը՝ աղքատ, քիչ արտահայտիչ։ Նման երեխաները հանրակրթական դպրոցների նույնիսկ տարրական դասարաններում շատ թույլ են սովորում, հաճախ կրկնում դասարանները։ Համեմատաբար լավ մեխանիկական հիշողություն ունենալու շնորհիվ հասարակ թվաբւսնական գործողությունները (գումարում, հանում) կարողանում են կատարել, սակայն մտածողությունը կոնկրետ է, ասացվածքների և առածների իմաստը դժվարությամբ են հասկանում:

Այդուհանդերձ դեբիլները հաճախ ցուցաբերում են ջանասիրություն, որը և օգնում է նրանց որևէ արհեստ ձեռքբերելու։ Կենցաղային ոչ բարդ հարցերում նրանք վատ չեն կողմնորոշվում, հատկապես թեթև դեբիլները։ Նրանք կարող են ինքնուրույն կայնք վարել, ֆիզիկական աշխատանքով զբաղվել, արհեստ ձեռք բերել, ակտիվ ձևով հարմարվել շրջապատի միջավայրին, ամուսնանալ, ընտանիք կազմել:

Դեբիլները բնավորությամբ ներշնչվող են, շուտ ընկճվող ու նեղացկոտ։ Չնչին առիթներից կարող են բռնկվել, ագրեսիվ արարքներ կատարել:



Ըստ պաշտոնական վիճակագրության, ամեն տարի Հայաստանում ծնվում է բնածին արատ, շեղումներ կամ դեֆորմացիաներ ունեցող մոտ 1300 երեխա: Առաջին հայացքից այս թիվը կարծես այնքան էլ մեծ չէ: Բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ, 2008 թ. ծնվել է մոտ 41000 երեխա, կստացվի, որ մոտավորապես յուրաքանչյուր 31-րդ երեխան ծնվում է ինչ-որ արատով: Որոշ արատներ բուժվում են, և երեխան առողջ և լիարժեք մեծանալու հնարավորություն է ստանում, բայց շատ արատներ էլ կյանքի հետ անհամատեղելի են կամ ֆիզիկական ու մտավոր հետամնացության պատճառ են դառնում:
Ներկայումս գիտությանը հայտնի են ավելի քան 4000 բնածին արատներ, բայց դրանցից շատերի պատճառը գիտնականները դեռ չեն կարողացել հայտնաբերել: Հնում մարդիկ կարծում էին, որ ի ծնե արատ ունեցող երեխան պատիժ է գործած մեղքերի համար: Ժամանակակից գիտնականները պնդում են, որ այդ հնադարյան պատկերացումներն այնքան էլ սխալ չէին: Միայն թե, երեխայի առողջ ծնվելու հարցում դեր են խաղում ոչ թե ծնողների մեղքերը, այլ ապրելակերպը, և, անշուշտ, ժառանգականությունը:
Ժառանգականության դերը
Սա շատ և շատ բնածին արատների ու հիվանդությունների գլխավոր պատճառներից է: Եթե ծնողներից մեկը կամ երկուսն էլ ինչ-որ հիվանդություն ունեն, այն, հավանաբար, կփոխանցվի նրանց երեխային: Օրինակ` դալտոնիզմը, խլությունը, ձեռքերի կամ ոտքերի ավելորդ կամ պակասող մատները, որպես կանոն, փոխանցվում են ժառանգաբար: Երբեմն էլ ծնողները կարող են, հիվանդ չլինելով հանդերձ, «հիվանդ» գեն կրել և փոխանցել այն իրենց երեխային:
Քրոմոսոմային դեֆեկտները (ավելորդ, պակասող կամ վնասված քրոմոսոմներ) նույնպես բնածին արատների լուրջ պատճառ են: Դրանք, որպես կանոն, ժառանգաբար չեն փոխանցվում, այլ ի հայտ են գալիս հասունացող ձվաբջջի կամ սպերմատոզոիդի մեջ անակնկալ (հաճախ` սխալ ապրելակերպի հետևանքով): Նման դեֆեկտներ ունեցող բջիջներից ծնվում են անյպիսի հիվանդություններով երեխաներ, ինչպիսիք են, օրինակ, Դաունի համախտանիշը, Էդվարդսի համախտանիշը և այլն: Քրոմոսոմային խախտումների հետևանքով առաջացած արատները և հիվանդությունները չեն բուժվում: Ցավոք, Հայաստանում նման հիվանդությունները բավական մեծ տարածում ունեն: Ըստ մասնագետների` պատճառն այն է, որ մեզանում քրոմոսոմային շեղումները վաղ չեն հայտնաբերվում:
Ծնողների ապրելակերպը նկատելի հետք է թողնում ապագա երեխայի առողջության վրա: Հայաստանում, պաշտոնական վիճակագրության համաձայն, յուրաքանչյուր երկրորդ ծխող (նաև պասիվ ծխող) կնոջ երեխան ծնվում է մահացած կամ շատ ծանր շեղումներով և մահանում է կյանքի առաջին շաբաթների ընթացքում: Բանն այն է, որ նիկոտինն արյան միջոցով փոխանցվում է զարգացող պտղին և վնասում նրա սիրտանոթային և շնչառական համակարգերը: Եթե նույնիսկ այսպիսի երեխան ծնվում է համեմատաբար առողջ, նրա թե՛ մտավոր, թե՛ ֆիզիկական զարգացումն ավելի դանդաղ է ընթանում, քան չծխող ծնողների երեխաներինը:
Ամբողջ աշխարհում աճում է նաև այսպես կոչված Fetal Alcohol Syndrome (FAS) ունեցող երեխաների թիվը: FAS-ը ֆիզիկական և մտավոր արատների (մարմնի անհավասարաչափ զարգացում, քաշի նկատելի պակաս և շատ դանդաղ աճ, սրտի բնածին արատներ կամ թերզարգացում և այլն) ամբողջություն է, որի պատճառը հղի ժամանակ կնոջ ալկոհոլի օգտագործումն է: Այսպիսի արատներն անբուժելի են, և երեխան ստիպված է կրել դրանք ամբողջ կյանքում:
Որոշ դեղեր կարող են լուրջ վնաս հասցնել պտղին, եթե նույնիսկ դրանք նշանակում է բժիշկը: Որոշ հիվանդություններ, մանավանդ սեռավարակները, նույնպես կարող են բնածին արատների պատճառ դառնալ:
Ինչ անել, որպեսզի հնարավորինս ապահովվի ապագա երեխայի առողջ զարգացումն ու ծնունդը: Զարգացած երկրներում մարդիկ ամուսնանալուց կամ երեխա պլանավորելուց առաջ բժշկական զննում են անցնում, որպեսզի իմանան իրենց ժառանգական հիվանդությունների մասին, եթե այդպիսիք կան: Հայաստանում, ցավոք, նման սովորություն չկա, բայց ինչպես ցույց է տալիս այլ երկրների փորձը, այն բնավ ավելորդ չէ: Գեներդ, իհարկե, չես փոխի, բայց նման ստուգումները նկատելիորեն կնվազեցնեն անախորժ անակնկալները: Եթե իմանաս, որ դիցուք` հեմոֆիլիա հիվանդության կրող ես, հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ կլինես, որ քո երեխան կարող է հեմոֆիլիկ ծնվել:
Շատ կարևոր է նաև հետևել ապրելակերպին և առողջությանը: Եթե զգույշ լինեք դեղերի օգտագործման հարցում, չչարաշահեք խմիչքը և ծխախոտը, ժամանակին հայտնաբերեք և բուժեք բոլոր հիվանդությունները, դա նկատելիորեն կնվազեցնի անառողջ երեխա ունենալու հավանականությունը:

----------


## John

Ամմէ ջան, մեր համաակումբցիներից Ինչուիկը գտել է մի գերմանական կայք, որտեղից կարելի է պատվիրել քո ասած դեղը: Ու նաև խորհուրդ տվեց նախօրոք զանգել էդ կայքի ադմինիստրացիային, համոզվելու համար, որ դեպի Հայաստան առաքման հետ կապված խնդիրներ չեն լինի, հետո միայն պատվիրել  :Wink: 
http://www.medpex.de/suxilep-p6883733

----------

Ամմէ (24.09.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

՛շնորհակալ եմ շատ , հիմա կնայեմ, կփորձեմ կապնվել ,  :Smile:  մերսի շատ շատ շատ, բոլորիցդ :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ամմէ

երեխեք ջան էսպես  համարյա թե եռակի գին  է գալիս  , ուֆֆֆֆ չգիտեմ էէ, ուղղակի էսպես շատ թանկ է ստացվում, իսկ ես չեմ կարողանա գնել;ինձ պետք է որ մի մարդ լինի , ով ինձ դա կուղղարկի , իսկ ես իրեն կվճարեմ, թե չէ օնլայն շատ թանկ է… ես չգիտեմ, բայց աjդ դեղերի կարիքը շատ ունեմ , առանց դրանց չեմ կարողանում , իսկ էսպես էլ շատ թանկ է,նամանավանդ որ ուրիշ դեղ էլ եմ խմում :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: սովորում եմ ու չեմ աշխատում որ կարողանամ գնել  :Sad: ամեն դեպքում շաաաաաաաատ մերսիիիիիիի դուք շատ լավն եք, անչափ շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Peace

Ամմէ, օրը մեկ հա՞տ ես խմում: Ես նայեցի, եթե այն տուփը գնես, որի մեջ 200 հատ կա, շատ ավելի էժան է ու եթե օրը մեկ անգամ ես օգտագործում մոտավորապես 7 ամիս քեզ կհերիքի: Ամիսը 4000 դրամ է ստացվում մոտավորապես:

----------

Ամմէ (26.09.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

չէ ես օրը  10մլ եմ օգտագործում  , դա Զարոնտինն է , նույն ինքը Սուքսիլեպը , ուղղակի հեղուկն է , սիրոպը:  բայց մի կապսուլը քանի՞ մգ է այդ դեղի   մեջ, ես պետք է բարցր դոզայով խմեմ : տվյալ պարագայում ինձ համար թանկ է ստացվում , դե իսկ ուղղարկելու գումարն էլ չհաշված

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայի վերնագրի ընտրությանը վերաբերող գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------

Աթեիստ (27.09.2012), Ամմէ (27.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (27.09.2012)

----------

